# Mini's need home



## runaway ranch (Jun 4, 2004)

Please check out Scout & April on the ASAP Rescue site. They are not set up for mini's, but for standard Breed. I have 3 rescue mini's from them & can't take another. Scout is a beautiful pinto gelding & very friendly. Little April is under weight and was injured as a filly, resulting in a bowed front leg. You can see them both & find out about ASAP at http://www.4thehorses.com/ or contact me for more information.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2004)

i have emailed them to see if we can help






thanks! im hoping someone reading this will see them and want them all i could find a pic of is roscoe and he looks sooo cute!!

Kay


----------



## runaway ranch (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you! We adopted Roscoe & he shed off to be a beautiful little guy. Scout is bigger than Roscoe and is a black & white pinto. He is very tame & can be ridden. Little April is sooo sweet.


----------



## runaway ranch (Jun 7, 2004)

These mini's are located in SW Wisconsin. Check out the rescue site, they get horses from all over.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2004)

i did go and look but i cant find pics of scout or april?? I havent heard back from the email i sent but did offer our help


----------



## runaway ranch (Jun 7, 2004)

Susan hasn't had time to add their pictures to the site yet. She is being overwhelmed with horses in need of homes. You can email her at ASAP Farm [[email protected]] for information on them. Thanks for your interest. I hope they find a good home. Lisa


----------



## Coon Creek Miniatures (Jun 10, 2004)

Being the State Cooridantor for WI I have talked to Sue many times but will not allow me or the orgination to foster unless I take a standardbred horse or two and pay a expensive fee . I live 40 minutes from her.

We however are not on good terms now because I did adopt a SB from her and he charged us many times and hurt the minis so had to be sent back. She is now not speaking to us. I would love to help the minis but she has refused my help many times. She was getting some minis from IL and I offered to help her place them so they wouldn't even have to be shipped to her and she refused that also.

Wish she would have let me help


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 11, 2004)

I have also emailed her and have not heard back. I could also help her with these minis. Corinne


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2004)

well i got an email back and she said she would welcome our help?? Maybe I should call???


----------



## angie21467 (Jun 11, 2004)

Good idea Kay. Maybe she would be willing to work with CHMR now. Keep us posted.


----------



## minihaven (Jun 11, 2004)

I emailed inquiring about them. She sent pictures of each and a brief description and prices.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 11, 2004)

can you post them here for us?? It would be really good to post their pics here. she was supposed to send me some but i havent got them also put their adoption fee thanks so much!

Kay


----------



## runaway ranch (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll see if I can get some pictures to post here. Susan is not equipped for these little guys. They should not be in with SB. Their picures are now on the ASAP site, but it incorrectly states they are in IL. There are actually in DeSota, WI. I had

some problems with Sue in the past also, but have worked them through. I hope she will let you help find homes for Scout & April.


----------



## minihaven (Jun 14, 2004)

I sent Kay pictures and the email I received. She is going to re-size and post was the last pm I got . Kay may be so busy ,she just hasn't had the time to get them on yet.


----------



## runaway ranch (Jun 14, 2004)

I am so glad that there are such wonderful people around that are willing to help these little guys.


----------

